# interne Suchfunktion in Intranet



## pglw (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne in einem Intranet eine Suchfunktion erstellen, mit der man bequem die Download-Links der Site durchsuchen kann. Diese Downloads sind z.B. PDF´s die die Produkte beschreiben.

Einschränkung: es ist nur HTML-Code möglich.

Wisst ihr wie das zu realisieren ist ?
Mfg

PGLW


----------



## Gumbo (14. Juli 2005)

Mit nur HTML ist das nicht möglich, da HTML eine Auszeichnungssprache ist.


----------

